
7 Management Myths That Need To Be Busted - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/09/6-management-myths-that-need-to-be-busted/
======
hannibal5
Maslow's hierarchy is not culturally universal and it's not rigid ordering
even within western cultures, but there is still value in it. It gives
somewhat correct ranking to the needs of people individualistic western
societies. There is value in knowing it.

~~~
ArekDymalski
In Maslow's hierarchy there is as much value as in any other piece of art or
literature. It's nice to look at it so people enjoy it, but it doesn't
fully/adequately describe the reality. You can find much more exceptions from
it than listed in the post, so it's practically useless.

